# Turkish WW2 aircraft models



## Balkandave (Apr 9, 2022)

I was in Istanbul this week and the excellent Hisart Museum had these models of Turkish WW2 aircraft. And a nice diorama from the War of Independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 9, 2022)

Very nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

Nice a Fw190 my personal fav i admit.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 17, 2022)

Some fantastic modelling.


----------

